# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  sust 250,deca durabolin and debol real or fake?

## mazroid

i recently got some new gear the deca and debol look the same but the sust 250 is different coz the last batch was turkish. had great results last cycle but a bit corcened about the sust 250 this time round.

----------


## MichaelCC

your stuff looks good to me - it's famost deca -durabolin from greece:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...3&d=1116703593
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195324
D-bol is IMO real too:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=184301
as for your Karachis - I'm not big expert in this brand, but it looks good to me from the picture.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good.

----------


## mazroid

thanks guys. i was a bit concerned about the sust coz some of the batch numbers are higher on some amps? starting the cycle on friday just in time for summer i'll keep you updated. thanks again dudes!!

----------


## Seajackal

I think that is not a big concern bro it's stamped not silkscreened so places
may be uneven....

----------


## mazroid

thanks seajackal, its nice to get a second opion from someone who knows what they're talking about. thanks again dudes

----------


## koksy

the label around the amp of org deca looks uneven 
but that might be normal 
just my opinion

----------

